# hunt for florida b vagans



## xgrafcorex (Jul 27, 2006)

with the help of christian, i recently emailed a taxonomic entomologist that studied the population of brachypelma vagans in central florida.  i received very detail directions to their location, which happened to be about an hour and a half away from my house.  i made a trip up there this last weekend, with nothing to show for it.  the main bank of the canal bordering this old grove was at once a highly populated area, but is now very overgrown with plant life and very hard to search through.  i wasn't able to locate any webbed burrows.  i found a few suspicious looking holes and carefully poured some water down to hopefully flush out a tarantula, but nothing.  i did manage to find a few small  species of spiders, and a some random other bugs.  i also found an adult corn or rat snake...unfortunately it was during the few minutes i had set my camera down in the car.  i tried to come back with the camera, but the snake was gone.  the one with the hole, is of a bunch of ants trying to take what looked like a beetle out of a burrow.  i plan on emailing the entomologist with the results of the first trip, and to eventually return and look further.  i was only there for a few hours..no findings, and it was on the verge or raining the whole time i was there....possibly even clear some of the vegetation that has since covered the canal banks.  the initial reports of the vagans were about ten years ago, and the grounds were no longer used as citrus groves..and so everything has just been growing as is.  anyway, here are a few pictures i took while there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sheri (Jul 27, 2006)

That sucks that you didn't find any. Will you try again soon?

I don't know how many times we go out looking for stuff and come home empty handed.

What amazes me, though, is that for two impatient people, optimism springs back almost instantly!


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jul 27, 2006)

someday soon...its about an hour and a half drive (forgot if i put that in there) so i won't be going up there too often.  but i plan on sending a couple more emails and trying to find out any more info i can and then return.  maybe i'll bring a machete with me as well


----------



## psionix (Jul 27, 2006)

a few things i'll add; hopefully this helps for the next time you head out there. 

for the most part they've really only been found in the southeast corner of the grove only occupying less than an acre or so, the adult burrows will be about an inch-and-a-half to 2" across.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jul 27, 2006)

actually according to this article http://creatures.ifas.ufl.edu/misc/s...drump.htm#dist they are in the southwest corner, which is where i looked.  i went up the western side of the grove and looked at the eastern bank of the canal to the west (where i could actually see anything other than plants taller than me everywhere), and on part of the southern edge.  maybe next time i'll get up there the weather will be better, and i could just bring my own lunch and check out the whole area.  also someone on the ats boards recommended i contact rick west as he was involved in some of the research, or at least id-ing part.


----------



## Tony (Jul 27, 2006)

Rick actually shot video there and found some nice adults. I think it was the special "The real spiderman", which was quickly arranged to coincide with the release of the Spiderman movie (I or II???)
Shoot him an email,though he may not be forthcoming about locale. Then again this is an "Invasive species" so every little capture helps...
T


----------



## kosh (Jul 27, 2006)

Cool!....this is an interesting post as I remember seeing the TV special about the invasive species down in FL along that canal.  The video I remember showed quite a few burrows.  I am suprised their numbers aren't even greater now than they were back then.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jul 27, 2006)

there were attmepts in the past to completely eradicate them, but i was told they were most likely not 100% successful.  i sure hope they weren't!! otherwise i'll be taking a few trips out to rural florida for nothing


----------



## anderstd (Jul 27, 2006)

When you get back out there, I really hope you find a few and post plenty of pictures.


----------



## redknee_freak (Jul 27, 2006)

do keep us posted on ya next trip

this is very interesting

Now i was told those T's are being protected, and the same person told me that those T's were found on someones lane and those people will call the law on you cuz they don't want no one to collect them, the person toile me that lives in Mango Fl.


----------



## redknee_freak (Jul 27, 2006)

for some reasone the link to the article would not open for me,
says cannot find server

sure would lovew to read it


----------



## Tony (Jul 27, 2006)

redknee_freak said:
			
		

> do keep us posted on ya next trip
> 
> this is very interesting
> 
> Now i was told those T's are being protected, and the same person told me that those T's were found on someones lane and those people will call the law on you cuz they don't want no one to collect them, the person toile me that lives in Mango Fl.


Well private property is just that..Though I cannot imagine an invasive species being afforded ANY kind of Protection....
T


----------



## insect714 (Jul 28, 2006)

tony said:
			
		

> Well private property is just that..Though I cannot imagine an invasive species being afforded ANY kind of Protection....
> T


Well I do belive that all Brachys are listed under CITES which mean they are protected.


Insect


----------



## LPacker79 (Jul 28, 2006)

insect714 said:
			
		

> Well I do belive that all Brachys are listed under CITES which mean they are protected.
> 
> 
> Insect


CITES only covers international trade. Import/export over borders. 

CITES link


----------



## kraken (Jul 30, 2006)

If they are being protected by an owner of the property,maybe he likes tarantulas and just dont want people coming in and wiping them out.I was also told by someone that there are A.Avics down there also.But they are supposed to be more around the glades,whether its true or not I dont know.


----------



## Tony (Jul 30, 2006)

LPacker79 said:
			
		

> CITES only covers international trade. Import/export over borders.
> 
> CITES link


Thanks Leanne!


----------



## LPacker79 (Jul 31, 2006)

tony said:
			
		

> Thanks Leanne!


You're quite welcome m'dear.


----------



## redknee_freak (Aug 1, 2006)

never heard of the pink toe being in florida
wouldn't surprize at all for Fl
you never know what you may find there, epsecialy at the Ever Glades

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## beetleman (Aug 1, 2006)

oh yeah! that's very true,i live in florida and ya never know what can be crawling,swimming,slithering,flying right up to your door believe me. ive seen it all of the 19 years i have been living down here


----------



## David_F (Aug 2, 2006)

Too bad you didn't find any vagans, Brian.  Better luck next time.


----------

